# Is AppleTV for me?



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Hoping some kind folks can help me cut through details and tell me if this is a workable solution for me or not... my increasing moves towards becoming Luddite evidently has some consequences.

I got a nice 40" LCD a couple years back, and then I got rid of cable a few months ago. This is how I watch TV now. 

1) A little bit of OTA on the big screen, though it's difficult to position it very well due to the direction my condo faces. Still, I get a few channels consistently, and it's good for the background noise.

2) Online on my MacBookPro directly off of a couple of Canadian TV stations, mostly for a couple of specific shows. (slice, Foodnetworkcanada, discovery canada)

3) Acquiring .avi files for one or two specific shows (which do eventually air in Canada, on Canadian stations, but I cannot watch online from Canada even though they can be watched online in the US). In the past, what I would do is load them onto a USB key, stick it into my DVD player, and watch on the big screen. But most of the time it seems like too much trouble, so I watch it on the MacBookPro. 

So I have this nice TV, and I'm watching a lot of stuff on my little MacBookPro. 

Will AppleTV solve this for me? Or is there some better device?


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

My big beef is that online flash or other based streaming video from TV networks is not streamable to the AppleTV 2. The content has to be in ITunes to go from the 'puter to the ATV. Obviously, no USB key playback available on the ATV, so you have to import your .avis to iTunes, which may be more effort than it's worth. If you are also contemplating a new Blu-Ray player, many of those have USB media playing capabilities.

When I first set ATV2 up, Netflix and rented movies from Apple had horrible pauses for buffering, made movies unwatchable. This seems to be fixed now, Netflix plays without a hiccup.
It's an easy solution for playing iTunes music in the living room and displaying slides from iPhoto.

OTA is unworkable here in Victoria even with third party amplified antennas. I have heard that adding an antenna in GTA will get you up to a dozen stations.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

Hack the appletv and can watch pretty much anything


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

You could try Boxee, Just google Boxee for more info.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

If I can trade it in for sending files from my laptop to the TV, I'm perfectly happy to give up the USB key playback, as it (this is sad) requires me to get off the couch.  How annoying is it to import avis into iTunes? (You'll have to excuse me... I stopped collecting digital music when Napster died.)

But streaming online video isn't available to AppleTV? That sucks. Even _if_ I were going to pay for them, they don't have those shows on iTunes.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Lawrence said:


> You could try Boxee, Just google Boxee for more info.


Lawrence, are you using Boxee? Because that sounds a lot more useful to me. How is it to use?


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

CanadaRAM said:


> OTA is unworkable here in Victoria even with third party amplified antennas. I have heard that adding an antenna in GTA will get you up to a dozen stations.


I probably get about a dozen stations watchably clear at a sub-optimal angle. If I were on the other side of my building (facing the CN tower) I could probably get 20-30 no problem. There's quite a few more where the signal is too weak to watch, or (non-digital) I get the sound clear but the picture is unwatchable. 

Still, picture quality does vary a bit with weather, and the fact that I get French CBC perfectly clear doesn't really do much for me.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I'd vote for hacking a apple tv2, xbmc is the open source code that boxee is built on and offers the same functionality, on the first gen apple tv you can load both, but I don't think boxee has been ported to the 2nd gen yet... 

as for online streaming... a work around has popped up for some stuff... via airplay and an ipad/iphone... most of the major networks (CTV owned stuff being the only major remaining hold out) will stream anything available on their websites to their respective ipad apps, and many (not sure about all yet) have been updated to support airplay, I know this works for CBC stuff as of now, I don't think global or citytv's s apps has been updated yet.. but I'm sure they will be soon


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

I get Global, CityTV and the CBC clearly via antenna.

What about Foodnetwork.ca, slice.ca and discovery.ca? 

Where can I look these up, anyway, to see what is and isn't available? I'd prefer to stream, vs downloading an avi and watching it, but ideally I could do that on the TV instead of the laptop.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Buy an ATV, jailbreak it, install XBMC, torrent your shows as AVIs and stream to the ATV connected to your HDTV and enjoy. Works beautifully!

Cheers


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Careful with Boxee and other devices -- they may advertise Netflix but that is USA only, the Apple TV2 was the only device that supported Netflix.ca when I researched. Ditto with Hulu and American networks, they are geo-exclusionary, forcing you to play endless proxy games to use them from Canada.


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

AppleTV is.....well lets put it this way. It still needs a LOT of work to make it a great product. It has annoying bugs that I will not go into detail here.

Pricewise is is good. I would just say to get a boxee, CONVERT your LEGAL TV Shows and movies, to a NAS drive and there you go.

DO NOT TORRENT.


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

Sonal said:


> Lawrence, are you using Boxee? Because that sounds a lot more useful to me. How is it to use?


I have a Boxee in the bedroom, works a treat. No problems with Netflix. It has wireless built in, or you can wire it via ethernet. Plus, if you have any files on your network, the Boxee will stream them, and I mean anything. I have yet to find a format, audio or video, that won't play on it. Much better than Apple TV, in my opinion, and I have both.


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

Sonal said:


> on the big screen, though it's difficult to position it very well due to the direction my condo Online on my MacBookPro directly off of a couple of Canadian TV stations, mostly for a couple of specific shows. (slice, Foodnetworkcanada, discovery canada)


If you can watch it online in Canada, you can watch it on the Boxee. The Boxee also supports a VPN connection so if you have a ability to connect to a VPN you'll have the benefit of watching out of country programming as well. I watch stuff from BBC and Channel 4 this way.

If you can be specific about what Canadian shows you would like to get, I can check if the Boxee gets them, if you like. Outside of what you've already mentioned, that is.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

get a video cable, send your MBP into the tv.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Hopefully theyll release apps at some point for atv2. Avplayer would be awesome for that. 

That said I agree with GT. just get a cable and send computer direct. Also get a magic trackpad and Bluetooth keyboard so you can leave the computer stationary and surf from the couch.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

it sounds simple, because it is. a 10 dollar cable, and no muss no fuss. I used to have a spot where I'd place my mbp, and the able sitting to plug it in. Eventually I just out a mini there.

ATVs, and netflix are great for what they do, but suck at doing what you want them to do like watching online content and other formats etc.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

tilt said:


> Buy an ATV, jailbreak it, install XBMC, torrent your shows as AVIs and stream to the ATV connected to your HDTV and enjoy. Works beautifully!
> 
> Cheers


No need to Jailbreak for that, Torrent (any normal video format)->auto-convert/auto-tag/auto-import to iTunes with iVI ->watch on ATV2

(I only torrent until I can rent TV shows in iTunes)


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

groovetube said:


> get a video cable, send your MBP into the tv.





groovetube said:


> it sounds simple, because it is. a 10 dollar cable, and no muss no fuss. I used to have a spot where I'd place my mbp, and the able sitting to plug it in. Eventually I just out a mini there.
> 
> ATVs, and netflix are great for what they do, but suck at doing what you want them to do like watching online content and other formats etc.


+1

This is by far the simplest solution. Anything you can watch on the MBP, you can watch on the TV which is, in effect, just another monitor.


----------



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

If you have a PS3, use PS3 Media Server. Plays everything I throw on it, wirelessly and beautifully. 

ps3mediaserver - Java Upnp Media Server, dedicated to PS3 - Google Project Hosting

***Edit

Also, buy the PS3 remote control so you don't have to have the clunky gaming pad lying around. LOL


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

For $119, I find ATV works great just the way it is, no mods needed. If you like to rent movies, play any content from iTunes, display photo slideshows, listen to internet radio, watch big screen YouTube, or beam stuff from your iPhone, iPod Touch, or iPad, it is a bargain for that price.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

yes, but that's not what the OP was asking.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

So with something that implements xmbc, can I watch anything that I can see online on the TV, or does there have to be some special app or format for it?



fjnmusic said:


> For $119, I find ATV works great just the way it is, no mods needed. If you like to rent movies, play any content from iTunes, display photo slideshows, listen to internet radio, watch big screen YouTube, or beam stuff from your iPhone, iPod Touch, or iPad, it is a bargain for that price.


I don't even have an iTunes account.  

Nor an iPhone, iPod Touch, or iPad... actually, nor an iPod. I got one as a gift, almost never used it, and gave it to my grandmother in India.

Actually, I did pick up a shuffle so that I could listen to "Learn to run" podcasts, but that's been mostly unused. 

I rarely watch movies. A good movie requires too much attention. A suitably crappy movie is not worth the cost of renting. 



rgray said:


> +1
> 
> This is by far the simplest solution. Anything you can watch on the MBP, you can watch on the TV which is, in effect, just another monitor.





groovetube said:


> it sounds simple, because it is. a 10 dollar cable, and no muss no fuss. I used to have a spot where I'd place my mbp, and the able sitting to plug it in. Eventually I just out a mini there.
> 
> ATVs, and netflix are great for what they do, but suck at doing what you want them to do like watching online content and other formats etc.


No.... cables are messy clutter, and I don't like the idea of being tethered to the TV to watch TV. I tend to put the TV on and then wander about the place doing other things, usually carrying the MBP around with me, as it's often involved in these other things. 

e.g. I can see the big TV from the kitchen, and I put the MBP on the counter so that I can a) check on any recipe details on the MBP as needed, b) web browse while things are simmering and don't need my hands, and c) simultaneously watch TV while doing the boring prep and cleaning. (No, I don't usually do just one thing at a time.) 

I can do that watching TV on the MBP, but the main impetus for getting the big TV in the first place is that I can see it clearly from the kitchen. I'd have stuck with 19" no-name TV my ex-husband won 20 years ago at the Zeller's staff Christmas party otherwise. If the only option were a cable, I'd probably stick with the MBP.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Buy a mac mini.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

jawknee said:


> Buy a mac mini.


I could replace my TV with a web-enabled version of the same TV for the price of a Mac Mini.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I was going to say the same thing. A used one, a refurb. 

btw the cable isn't messy. Before the mini it sat just behind the tv, I sat the mbp beside the tv (I made a spot), grabbed the cable plugged it in.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

groovetube said:


> I was going to say the same thing. A used one, a refurb.
> 
> btw the cable isn't messy. Before the mini it sat just behind the tv, I sat the mbp beside the tv (I made a spot), grabbed the cable plugged it in.


It's messy if I'm surfing the web while watching TV... which is my norm.

Well, not unless I want to crouch in a corner beside the TV.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

just unplug it. 2 seconds.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

groovetube said:


> just unplug it. 2 seconds.


But then the TV show stops, yes?

I watch TV and do stuff on the MBP simultaneously. (I arrange the windows carefully on my MBP to do this currently.)


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

oh.

well I'm outta ideas.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

So does something that implements XBMC display any kind of streaming video content, or does it have to be in a particular format, or require some kind of a specialized app for it?

And if either of the latter, how do I know what it will support and what it will not?

I'm thinking that might be the best option for me, since a) I'm cheap and b) I'm very, very specific about what I want as a solution here. 

Boxee as a device is a bit more expensive than an ATV, so I think jailbreaking the thing and making my own might be a better solution for me... there are a few shows I watch that are way easier to watch online than to download it from somewhere (Top Chef Canada comes to mind, plus a bunch of stuff on Slice) so it looks like the streaming is the critical element here.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm not sure how well the streaming will work via xbmc, I think there might be a way if you are willing to put in the effort, but that may only work for the desktop based versions and not the appletv version. I've played around with it, and got some stuff to stream... that said, the stumbling block for that on the ATV is that it generally requires either flash or silverlight plugins... neither of which are available on the Atv.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Sonal said:


> I don't even have an iTunes account.
> 
> Nor an iPhone, iPod Touch, or iPad... actually, nor an iPod. I got one as a gift, almost never used it, and gave it to my grandmother in India.
> 
> ...


Well that simplifies things then. 

It would seem that most of the things TV is good for are not the things you would really need it for, unless you jailbreak it. I have no advice on that issue, and since most of what I use it for (actually, we have two of them) revolves around the iTunes ecosystem, it works well for us.

I hear you about being wireless and not tied to your TV, which would be the main fault with the GoogleTV setup from what I can see. Apple just assumes that if you're going to surf the net, you'd probably prefer to do that on your portable device anyway rather than make your TV screen perform double or triple duty. Just a question of preferences, really, but to answer your original question, no I don't think TV is really made for you. It is not a bad price though, and maybe jailbroken you can get it to do what you want.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

if only the googletv, and appletv would merge somehow.

This limiting you to only certain things, certain formats. Just blows really. It seems everyone I know who has an appleTV (which admittedly isn't that many) are jailbroken. That says something.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Maybe the best solution is a cheap-o windows box hooked up to the TV. Rather bulky though. Not convinced that a Mini is worth it solely as a device to run the TV.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

would have to be pretty el cheapo. there's a mini like mine in the classifieds now for 250


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Sonal said:


> Maybe the best solution is a cheap-o windows box hooked up to the TV. Rather bulky though. Not convinced that a Mini is worth it solely as a device to run the TV.


i have a mini solely for TV and Satellite Radio, aTV in the bedroom for streaming everything, and ipad for surfing.

I couldn't imagine a better setup if i tried. clean, wireless and well, useful.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

A cheap mini and XBMC or Plex will give you infinitely more options. I have an AppleTV which I barely use. I tried jailbreaking and it was a PITA and didn't work at the time. I think it might now but you need some special cable or to hack up a cable to plug in both the USB and HDMI cables at the same time, etc. If you can get an Intel mini for $250 (I think that one in the classifieds is gone) I'd totally go that route (even over a Boxee box).


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

Sonal said:


> So does something that implements XBMC display any kind of streaming video content, or does it have to be in a particular format, or require some kind of a specialized app for it?
> 
> And if either of the latter, how do I know what it will support and what it will not?


XBMC and/or Plex require a plugin to do the type of streaming you want to do (from a website I'm presuming). Check to see if someone has already written plugins for them, and I'm not sure if they run on the AppleTV client or not (might only be on desktop client). Also you'll need a plugin for each stream you want (i.e. from each site) or one that does multiple ones, so it's not just a simple "one plugin" to do all streams approach, you need plugins for all of it. Again a cheapo desktop would be the best way to go. Then at least if you can't stream in an app you can always just fire up a web browser and use that instead.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

groovetube said:


> would have to be pretty el cheapo. there's a mini like mine in the classifieds now for 250


Yes, it would. $250 is a good price for a Mac Mini, but more than I'd want to pay for a thingy that makes the TV go.



Elric said:


> i have a mini solely for TV and Satellite Radio, aTV in the bedroom for streaming everything, and ipad for surfing.
> 
> I couldn't imagine a better setup if i tried. clean, wireless and well, useful.


 I'm laughing because every time I get into a discussion in a mostly male crowd about anything home entertainment, they just don't understand.... (not picking on you specifically, Elric, it was just a handily quotable example.)


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

mguertin said:


> XBMC and/or Plex require a plugin to do the type of streaming you want to do (from a website I'm presuming). Check to see if someone has already written plugins for them, and I'm not sure if they run on the AppleTV client or not (might only be on desktop client). Also you'll need a plugin for each stream you want (i.e. from each site) or one that does multiple ones, so it's not just a simple "one plugin" to do all streams approach, you need plugins for all of it. Again a cheapo desktop would be the best way to go. Then at least if you can't stream in an app you can always just fire up a web browser and use that instead.


Looks like the stations I watch are covered here... assuming this works.
[RELEASE] Canada On Demand (Successor to CTV Properties) - XBMC Community Forum

Still a bit torn, since something like an AppleTV is both cheap and small, but rather pointless if it doesn't quite do what I want it to do. 

So funny... what I would like to do is pretty basic and should be simple and very inexpensive. And yet there's not out of the box solution.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

groovetube said:


> if only the googletv, and appletv would merge somehow.
> 
> This limiting you to only certain things, certain formats. Just blows really. It seems everyone I know who has an appleTV (which admittedly isn't that many) are jailbroken. That says something.


Mine aren't, and you know me. Sort of.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

It's probably already been mentioned, but in addition to the selection available viz-a-viz TV shows on iTunes, the AppleTV also supports YouTube and Netflix. Between Netflix and iTunes I can't think of much that you would be missing out on apart from live events.


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

*OTA in Victoria?*



CanadaRAM said:


> ...
> 
> OTA is unworkable here in Victoria even with third party amplified antennas. ....


I would like to understand this comment. There is something about it that I clearly do not understand.

OTA, 'over the air' or as we used to call it, broadcast tv, is available in Victoria, and has been since the 1950s at least, to the best of my recollection - I was rather young in those days... The analog broadcasts are in the process of being replaced by digital ones - right now, there are several stations in the region that broadcast digitally - CBC, Radio-Canada, Global, CTV, Omni, and a few others. As far as I can tell, most of these broadcast from Mount Seymour.

Are you saying that these digital signals cannot be picked up in [some parts of] Victoria? What part of your statement don't I understand?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Elric said:


> i have a mini solely for TV and Satellite Radio, aTV in the bedroom for streaming everything, and ipad for surfing.
> 
> I couldn't imagine a better setup if i tried. clean, wireless and well, useful.


you sound like an apple commercial.

Listen to the OP's question.


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

Sonal said:


> So funny... what I would like to do is pretty basic and should be simple and very inexpensive. And yet there's not out of the box solution.


I hear you. The problem with the solutions that are inexpensive, like direct cabling your laptop, is that they aren't very elegant or intuitive. I can tell you that the Boxee does everything that (I think) you need it to do but that comes with a $200 price tag. What's good about the box though is that is doesn't care about proprietary formats and will support whatever media file you have on your network, even in 1080p.

The Boxee Box is really just a wireless router that runs the Boxee software. Because that software is open source, feel free to install it on your Mac and see if you like the interface, and what's it's capable of doing. That's exactly what I did.

Boxee - Make a Boxee


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Sonal said:


> So funny... what I would like to do is pretty basic and should be simple and very inexpensive. And yet there's not out of the box solution.


Wrong. There is a simple and cheap solution already mentioned here. A cable to connect the MBP to the TV. Anything the computer will play can be watched on the TV. No muss fuss or bother.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

The trouble is sonal wants to do 2 things simultaneously in 2 different locations. And that just simPly requires 2 devices. Either something that picks up the stream from her mbp or a separate computer.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

chas_m said:


> It's probably already been mentioned, but in addition to the selection available viz-a-viz TV shows on iTunes, the AppleTV also supports YouTube and Netflix. Between Netflix and iTunes I can't think of much that you would be missing out on apart from live events.


Top Chef Canada for one, but I can name more.

But I think you are using US Netflix? TV show selection on Canadian Netflix is not nearly so expansive.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

rgray said:


> Wrong. There is a simple and cheap solution already mentioned here. A cable to connect the MBP to the TV. Anything the computer will play can be watched on the TV. No muss fuss or bother.





groovetube said:


> The trouble is sonal wants to do 2 things simultaneously in 2 different locations. And that just simPly requires 2 devices. Either something that picks up the stream from her mbp or a separate computer.


Yeah, that's the big reason why a cable won't work for me.... being able to move around with my laptop while the TV is on is more important to me than having the show up on the big screen. And I don't have a second computer handy that I could repurpose. 



johnnyspade said:


> The Boxee Box is really just a wireless router that runs the Boxee software. Because that software is open source, feel free to install it on your Mac and see if you like the interface, and what's it's capable of doing. That's exactly what I did.
> 
> Boxee - Make a Boxee


I might just play with the software and see if it does what I want it to do... certainly can't hurt, and it's definitely a better option than buying something and then realizing that it doesn't do what I want it to do.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

groovetube said:


> you sound like an apple commercial.
> 
> Listen to the OP's question.


I did. There's nothing I can't watch (from anywhere) with my setup.

If it's cheap he wants, I am unexperienced in that area, I'm a bit of an audiophile...

I was merely stating what works for me...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Elric said:


> ...If it's cheap *he* wants, I am unexperienced in that area, I'm a bit of an audiophile...


Just an FYI, Sonal is female.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

screature said:


> Just an FYI, Sonal is female.


whoopsies


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Elric said:


> whoopsies


No worries. Common mistake. 

I'm a bit of an ex-geek Luddite-wannabe who can barely detect the difference in quality between HD and non-HD (I should probably wear my glasses more). I listen to most of my music off the radio and it used to drive my ex-husband nuts that I could not hear the difference between surround sound and non-surround sound. 

Makes for a very economical existence though.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Sonal said:


> No worries. Common mistake.
> 
> I'm a bit of an ex-geek Luddite-wannabe who can barely detect the difference in quality between HD and non-HD (I should probably wear my glasses more). I listen to most of my music off the radio and it used to drive my ex-husband nuts that I could not hear the difference between surround sound and non-surround sound.
> 
> Makes for a very economical existence though.


For sure! He should be aware of the statistics so he doesn't get upset anymore lol
I forget the actual percentage, but it's pretty high, of people that can't actually tell which direction sound comes from.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Elric said:


> For sure! He should be aware of the statistics so he doesn't get upset anymore lol
> I forget the actual percentage, but it's pretty high, of people that can't actually tell which direction sound comes from.


Seriously? 

You have no idea how much better that makes me feel.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I'm with you Sonal. The first thing I do when watching a movie is switch to mono. Far easier to hear the dialogue and not be blown out of my seat when the action background music and noise strikes. It also saves turning the volume up and down countless times.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Sonal said:


> So does something that implements XBMC display any kind of streaming video content, or does it have to be in a particular format, or require some kind of a specialized app for it?
> 
> And if either of the latter, how do I know what it will support and what it will not?


Sonal, just download XMBC for MacOSX and see if it will play whatever videos you need. If it works on the Mac, it will work on ATV. XBMC is a free download. This way you can know for sure what works and what not.

Cheers


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

While I agree xbmc is great, it's not quite true that if it works on the Mac it'll work on appletv. This is only true for actual files, for streaming content xbmc plays the content through plugins, generally flash or silverlight, neither of which are available on the appletv.


----------



## Abby (Aug 19, 2010)

tilt said:


> Buy an ATV, jailbreak it, install XBMC, torrent your shows as AVIs and stream to the ATV connected to your HDTV and enjoy. Works beautifully!
> 
> Cheers


Yeah, XBMC is great, cheers, and NitoTV and Plex also great. General info on hacking the ATV2 can be found at AwkwardTV:
AppleTV 2 - AwkwardTV 

If wanna jailbreak, guide to jailbreaking ATV2:
Beginners Guide AppleTV2 - AwkwardTV


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm still not sure why you don't just download the torrents of the shows you normally stream... you can use an App called Catch to auto download them as they are available (usually sooner than they're available to stream on their site)

I use a site that creates an RSS feed of torrents, picked my shows, add the rss feed to catch, transmission auto downloads, iVI auto tags and converts and imports to iTunes. if you want details, PM me, it literally took me 20 minutes to setup (and most of that time was just selecting my shows).


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Elric said:


> I'm still not sure why you don't just download the torrents of the shows you normally stream... you can use an App called Catch to auto download them as they are available (usually sooner than they're available to stream on their site).


Some of these shows (particularly the Canadian ones) aren't that popular--hard to find the torrent, not that many seeders, etc. Generally, I've found that those show up on the website for streaming a few days sooner, and I get to watch it immediately instead of waiting for the torrent to download.

Plus, streaming puts me back on the moral high ground. 

Mind you, I had to email FoodNetwork Canada when they forgot to put episode 6 and 7 of Top Chef Canada online promptly. A few minutes after I send the email, episode 7 was up... but not 6. tptptptp


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Sonal said:


> Some of these shows (particularly the Canadian ones) aren't that popular--hard to find the torrent, not that many seeders, etc. Generally, I've found that those show up on the website for streaming a few days sooner, and I get to watch it immediately instead of waiting for the torrent to download.
> 
> Plus, streaming puts me back on the moral high ground.
> 
> Mind you, I had to email FoodNetwork Canada when they forgot to put episode 6 and 7 of Top Chef Canada online promptly. A few minutes after I send the email, episode 7 was up... but not 6. tptptptp


ah gotcha... the site use has Top Chef, but not Top Chef Canada... I can tweet them and see if they can add it for you


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Elric said:


> ah gotcha... the site use has Top Chef, but not Top Chef Canada... I can tweet them and see if they can add it for you


Top Chef is torrentable within minutes of airing... and in fact, was a big part of the reason I started down the torrent road to begin with, since FoodNetwork Canada does not start airing it until 6 weeks or so after it starts airing in the US. Why? I have no idea. 

Rather annoying to watch a contest-style show where the whole Internet can tell you who won 6 weeks ahead of time, complete with youtube clips, episode recaps and exit interviews. 

If they had simultcast it in the first place, I'd have never have bothered figuring out torrents in the first place, which in turn lead to me realizing I could quite easily do without cable, which in turn brings me here.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Firecore has announced a new version of aTV Flash for ATV1, It's version 4.3

Firecore features of the latest version 4.3 link.



> Submitted by james on Wed Jun 01, 2011 1:43 pm aTV Flash file sharing News SMB
> 
> 
> We are pleased to announce the release of aTV Flash version 4.3 for the original silver AppleTV. Included are some new features, as well as a number of improvements to existing features and core components. Read on for more details.
> ...


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Sonal said:


> Plus, streaming puts me back on the moral high ground.


I cannot think of a suitably derogatory tone of voice or sound for an appropriate response to this  "Meh" and "yeah right" seem inadequate. "Pshaw" seems to offer a beginning. 'harrumph" might go one better, but is debatable. "HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA" is the best "first-word" I can think of, and most likely the last word too!

Moral high ground - HHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA]]

Oh, please, stop! I need to breathe!


----------

